
Fundable ideas – Which ideas are worth pursuing and which are just a gimmick - robbdimitrov
https://medium.com/@robbdimitrov/fundable-ideas-4aa630ba97ba
======
sharemywin
consumer side of AR/VR I can see that but maybe I'm wrong but being able to
design in 3d whether its buildings, parts or possibly software could be game
changing.

Also, a screen on any wall or desktop seems pretty useful.

AR/VR as a teaching platform transformative.

IOT again consumer side sure. but how do you enable "farm-tech" and/or
automation without IOT?

